# All twelves!



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

First time for me. All four of us were in the twelve on this boar at 28-30yds(depending on who you ask) From top to bottom you see:
Victory X-Ringer HV1
Fatboy 500 (mine)
Flatline Surgical 400
HCA Speedpro 500


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I like it when that happens. And when no arrows were harmed while doing so.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

NICE thats some good shooting !!!!!!


----------



## archerdad (Oct 17, 2002)

that is cool...you guys were on on that one.


----------



## jayc1471 (Dec 14, 2008)

When I saw the title of the thread, I thought it meant someone shot all 12's for the course.....I was thinking, NO WAY.......

Anyway, that is good shooting from the whole group!


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

archerdad said:


> that is cool...you guys were on on that one.


Yeah, unfortunately, I wasn't "on" on too many others. I ended up 12 down with two 5s.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

That's an eleven


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

bow-legged said:


> That's an eleven


You hush with that Yankee talk. That's a twelve down here!


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

LOL good shooting!


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

i just love to see that when i shoot last. i shoot 2512's out of my omen


----------



## DocMort (Sep 24, 2009)

wilkersonhunter said:


> i just love to see that when i shoot last. i shoot 2512's out of my omen


I am with you I shoot 2413's out of my Burner and thats just a disaster area after that arrow goes punching in there.


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

bow-legged said:


> That's an eleven


That was my first thought too


----------



## White Nock (Feb 27, 2008)

Now back up to 15 yards and try to do that....LOL just playing. Great shooting. I like when our group does it too. Usually I'm the only one out though.


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Great shooting.  No one shoots with me anymore. :angry:


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

THat would be a 10X here >>>>> Not twelve or Eleven.... lol


----------



## stands4christ (Jun 4, 2008)

*12's*

I think that flatliner surgical is mine.:smile:


----------



## NGsportsman (May 27, 2008)

stands4christ said:


> I think that flatliner surgical is mine.:smile:


Yeah, yeah, so you made a good shot.... finally.


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Great shooting guys


----------



## MR get greedy (Jul 24, 2005)

Technically theres only 3 in the twelve ones cutting the line lol!!
Good shooting


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

*x2*



jayc1471 said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, I thought it meant someone shot all 12's for the course.....I was thinking, NO WAY.......


Good shooting.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*Same thing*

Good shooting guys. 

Had the same thing happen with my group at the ASA pro-am in Paris TX on a 40-yard bedded buck on day two.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice shooting. Five of us did a pretty good job on a turkey in a ASA Qualifier. I nailed the 12, one shooter took the vane off my arrow and kicked him out to the 10, another shooter slid right down my arrow, another shot right over the top of the guy who hit mine and barely clipped the 10 and then a woman shot center. Not too bad for a 28 yard turkey, though it was on the known yardage course.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

jayc1471 said:


> When I saw the title of the thread, I thought it meant someone shot all 12's for the course.....I was thinking, NO WAY.......
> 
> Anyway, that is good shooting from the whole group!


That's what I thought at first.


----------



## hoyt1981 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sweet shooting wish i could find the 12 ring!


----------

